# New Decoy Trailer (lots of pics)



## greatwhitehunter3

Hey guys, have been working on a new decoy trailer. Was looking to get an enclosed but was short on money since i'm in college so I ended up getting this trailer. 









I spent $50 on the trailer itself and probably a grand total of around $150. Cant go wrong in my opinion. Here are some pictures, enjoy!





































The final trailer
































































I am very happy with the way it turned out. shootnmiss helped me do this trailer. Let me know what you guys think!

Greatwhitehunter


----------



## Brad from ND

Doesn't look too bad. I would be a little worried about the tongue and the fact that the frame rails don't meet up right where they folded them in. I would measure from the tip of the tongue to the tip of the axle on both sides. If they don't come out exactly the same, the trailer won't pull well at all. You could end up eating tires along with being unsafe. Other than that, looks good.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

have already pulled this trailer over 50 miles and couldnt even tell there was a trailer behind the truck. so far so good


----------



## aboller

cant beat it for $150 !! good luck with it.

Adam


----------



## gamberc

hey man if it works for ya good job looks like it came along way at least you can beat it up and not care about it getting dinged up


----------



## T.Mayer

THUG LIFE!!!


----------



## Scott LeDuc

Murdered Out!!! You may want to find a way to reinforce that wire harness?? "The stubble gods" like to destory those if they aren't wrapped/enclosed in some way... Nice work


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

thats actually the one thing i have to do yet is figure out the wiring. had to re wire the entire thing and havent gotten it quite figured out yet


----------



## Bullock

Nice job, way to get things done! Good luck this upcoming season.


----------



## hunter121390

looks good. good job :beer:


----------



## kingcanada

i know this is an old thread, but i am new here so...looks good. i built one like it from a toyota box and leftovers from the salvage yard. i has side rails instead of a topper, but it cost me about $20 in recycled junk and weighs about 150 lbs do to light frame and axle materials. i even towed it with a geo tracker on 35' tires all the way to north dakota. last year the 64 ranchero hauled it there. as easy to tow as it is, i will be building a bullet shaped one out of aluminum next summer (getting into a snow goose spread, need more room and light weight still).


----------



## bigbear13

Nice looking trailer! I would like to see some flames on the side to finish it off though. Can't beat the deal for $150!


----------

